# Oldenburg - Always branded?



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,
So I'm looking at an Oldenburg that I'm going to take out on trial. The owner has her Oldenburg NA papers and her approval from the German Oldenburg for breeding, but I was wondering, how do we know that she's the horse in the papers? I have met her in person, but I cannot for the life of me remember if she was branded, though I brushed her myself! *smacks self* I was under the impression that Oldenburgs were always either branded or microchipped - is that false?


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

It is true, especially if she is approved for breeding. She might be micro chipped. I know close to nothing about microchipping, but I think you can ask a vet to see is she is, and then you can cross check whatever is on the microchip with her papers.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

It depends if she is approved for breeding by the Oldenburg, or if she is actually an Oldenburg.
Registered Oldenburgs come from two parents approved for breeding from the Oldenburg society. They are branded while still young (don't know how common micro chipping is yet). A horse cannot become a registered Oldenburg if they were not sired and by two Oldenburg approved horses. A registered Oldenburg cannot have a baby Oldenburg until the horse is approved by the Oldenburg society. A non Oldenburg, if approved by the Oldenburg society and bred to another approved Oldenburg, can have an Oldenburg baby.

Am I making any sense? That's basically their whole shpeel. Read the papers closely (usually reg. papers include a description of the horse). She may just be approved for breeding. In any case, if the papers and the horse end up not matching, you can sue the pants off the lady for fraud.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

In my experience all horses that are born Oldenburg go through a rating process, registered in whatever broodmare or stud book they get rated for, and then branded. I don't know how many people microchip, it is becoming more common in the U.S., but I don't think that breed registries use it as a standard form of identification.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Sorry for the double post...you can get different breeds rated and put into the mare book, but I do not believe those are branded, they just get papers saying that they are approved and put into book whatever, and the foal can be registered as an Oldenburg and branded. I know someone at my barn that has a TB, she breeds, and her foals are registered and branded Oldenburg if they are from an Oldenburg stallion even though she's a TB.


----------

